# Work Clothes. What do you wear??



## Tinstaafl

txgencon said:


> As far as wearing old ragged clothes when you know you might get something on them...have you ever noticed that if you're playing golf and you come upon a water hazard and get an old ragged ball in case you hit it in the water...you'll hit it in the water every time?


Probably true, but if you wear nice clothes for nasty work, you're going to waste time and effort keeping them nice. Carry a change if necessary, but dress for what you're doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## RhodesHardwood

Jeans and a company t-shirt


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

J F said:


> :laughing:


I said garage sales buddy.:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Whites everyday!:ninja:


----------



## TNTRenovate

I like to look professional. It is the first impression that can make the difference. I don't want my appearance to be a negative that I have to overcome. Nice jeans, cargo shorts, or cargo pants, t-shirt, button, or long sleeve tee. Everything clean and presentable (not wrinkled or stained). I think that it is common sense to dress for success.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

I like to wear bib-overalls but normally I wear clean jeans and a black shirt with my white logo.

Blue suede shoes when I can find them.

Mike


----------



## 2ndGen

I've thought long & hard about my appearance. 

Some people expect their Roofers to be dirty.
For some, if you come "too" clean, your ability to do the jobs is called into question. 

I've had to learn how to become all things to all people as much as possible.

Meeting with architects/engineers? 
khakis/button down shirt. 
To present a professional image.

Supervising a job? 
boots/jeans/polo.
To let the crews know who's in charge. 

Doing a job? 
boots/jeans/t-shirt
To let the workers see that I can swing a hammer with the best of them. 

Sales call? 
Depends on the neighborhood;
Too dressy? not good in lower income areas
Too dirty? Definitely not good in upper income areas. 

New York City and it's surrounding suburbs is a very diverse area with literally over 10 Million people. One just has to develop a "feel" for their targeted customer base. 

If I had my way: Boots/T-Shirts/Jeans...all day/everyday.


----------



## 74craig

Skillers pants,really like the knee pads
t-shirt
carhartt hoody
red wing boots
carhartt insulated bibs in winter
shorts in summer if the job allows it


----------



## aptpupil

dickies usually, but lately i've been loving my duluth fire hose pants. really durable and they have like a million pockets. great for those days in a crawlspace all day long.


----------



## ebivremodel

*PRODUCTION OF SKILLERS WORKWEAR WILL END*

The tough decision to end the Skillers Workwear production as of March 31st 2011 has been made. This will primarily affect our customers in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and USA. The Skillers Workwear range is specially adapted to sales outside of Europe and has been available to craftsmen through a number of dedicated dealers for the last 25 years.
We would like to take this opportunity to thank all users of Skillers Workwear out there, and to remind you to visit the local Skillers Workwear websites for availability of remaining Skillers Workwear garments.
Yours sincerely,
The Skillers Workwear Team
Skillers Workwear is a brand from Europe's leading work wear supplier, Snickers Workwear. The strong development of Snickers Workwear all over Europe resulted in opening of three new wholly owned companies in Austria, Switzerland and France this year. The vision for Snickers Workwear is to be the most desired partner for distributors and the number one choice for craftsmen throughout Europe.


http://www.skillers.com/Skillers/


----------



## 74craig

ebivremodel said:


> *PRODUCTION OF SKILLERS WORKWEAR WILL END*


The tough decision to end the Skillers Workwear production as of March 31st 2011 has been made. This will primarily affect our customers in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and USA. The Skillers Workwear range is specially adapted to sales outside of Europe and has been available to craftsmen through a number of dedicated dealers for the last 25 years.
We would like to take this opportunity to thank all users of Skillers Workwear out there, and to remind you to visit the local Skillers Workwear websites for availability of remaining Skillers Workwear garments.
Yours sincerely,
The Skillers Workwear Team
Skillers Workwear is a brand from Europe's leading work wear supplier, Snickers Workwear. The strong development of Snickers Workwear all over Europe resulted in opening of three new wholly owned companies in Austria, Switzerland and France this year. The vision for Snickers Workwear is to be the most desired partner for distributors and the number one choice for craftsmen throughout Europe.




That's sad news.I have really become a huge fan of their pant's.:furious: Thank's for the heads up.


----------



## Jaws

Some of the best carpenters I've ever seen dress like total sh##. Some of the worst I've ever seen have starched shirts and every tool is put away just so. 

But I like to look professional, I wear Daluth button down FOM shirts, jeans, Ariats, and a ball cap with our logo. I keep a pair of messed up over. alls and a paint shirt and shoes behind my seat. I keep a good button down at the office for suprise bids or a Board meeting at the builders ass. 

Daluth is really good. Very dependable. Last a long time without fading. Fit big boys like me well
JAW


----------



## Bob Kovacs

J F said:


> :laughing:


What're you laughing at? This is a thread about WORK clothes- you haven't gotten out of your Scooby Doo jammies in two months......lol


----------



## Remodelor

I typically wear basic jeans, steel toe boots and our company t-shirt with our logo on it. I've got 2 shirts for painting that have paint on them, and the other 3 are clean for when I'm doing something else. We're not super strict on appearance, but obviously we feel the need to look like we didn't just roll out of bed.

I think that in honesty, personal appearance helps sell jobs to friends of the client that are stopping by, but it's far more important that we keep their homes clean and make sure all of our work is high quality before we worry about uniforms.


----------



## Ashcon

I wear carhartt or dickies pants and either a company t shirt or long 

sleeve mock neck shirt that gets steamed/ironed in the morning before I 

put it on. If its cold I have company hoodies.

Always, Always steel toe work boots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Holman

> old ripped jogging pants and one of those free beer shirts ripped and it looked unwashed for weeks.


I wear a ripped up beer shirt that i got for free and jogging pants with holes in them.... WTH man?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

74craig said:


> The tough decision to end the Skillers Workwear production as of March 31st 2011 has been made. This will primarily affect our customers in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and USA. The Skillers Workwear range is specially adapted to sales outside of Europe and has been available to craftsmen through a number of dedicated dealers for the last 25 years.
> We would like to take this opportunity to thank all users of Skillers Workwear out there, and to remind you to visit the local Skillers Workwear websites for availability of remaining Skillers Workwear garments.
> Yours sincerely,
> The Skillers Workwear Team
> Skillers Workwear is a brand from Europe's leading work wear supplier, Snickers Workwear. The strong development of Snickers Workwear all over Europe resulted in opening of three new wholly owned companies in Austria, Switzerland and France this year. The vision for Snickers Workwear is to be the most desired partner for distributors and the number one choice for craftsmen throughout Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad news.I have really become a huge fan of their pant's.:furious: Thank's for the heads up.


I just stocked up when I heard that. Just remember to keep track of your sizes and order from Europe next time. Their pants are such a great deal and are really designed well. It's a shame really


----------



## jmiller

2ndGen said:


> Doing a job?
> boots/jeans/t-shirt
> To let the workers see that I can swing a hammer with the best of them.


I'll wear boots if it's snowy, but for working on the roof I like skater shoes. These appear to have made it through a second pair of laces. 

Think there's any chance I could get sponsored, sirmixalot?


----------



## 2ndGen

jmiller said:


> I'll wear boots if it's snowy, but for working on the roof I like skater shoes. These appear to have made it through a second pair of laces.
> 
> Think there's any chance I could get sponsored, sirmixalot?


Check out Five Ten Shoes. You might like them. 

http://fiveten.com/products

They're made for bikers with a really sticky sole.


----------



## [email protected]

Ive been wearing the samething for ten years. I sometimes switch it up with brown cartharts or blue riggs, I also get assorted colors of hats. The danners are everyday winter boots, the right ones are super sticky soles for walking on 10:12 and up. If its super snowy I wear a pair of schneez 14 in boots.


----------



## jmiller

2ndGen said:


> Check out Five Ten Shoes. You might like them.
> 
> http://fiveten.com/products


I sent them a very convincing email re: sponsorship. We'll see how they respond.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

jmiller said:


> I'll wear boots if it's snowy, but for working on the roof I like skater shoes. These appear to have made it through a second pair of laces.
> 
> Think there's any chance I could get sponsored, sirmixalot?


I bet you could J.:thumbup:

Here's my work shoes.


----------



## mehtwo

I wear long sleeve dickies polyester blend pocket shirts and Wrangler Cowboy cut jeans year-round. Indoors: a ballcap or hardhat. Outdoors: 5" brim palm-leaf cowboy hat or a full-brim hard hat with a brim extension.


----------



## Erikfsn

I was at a clothing optional hot springs last month and there was a guy putting together benches near the pools wearing the same as everyone else, nothing at all.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

It was 96 degrees here today, I worked naked.


----------



## world llc

blaklader shorts... a bit shorter than im used to (showing some knee)


----------



## Jaws

I hate shorts but during the summer I have to. It was 106 today, no bs. Love Roundtree and Yorke cargo hiking shorts, and Roundtree and Yorke button down shirts, for summer. Fall and rest of the year boots and Levis. JAW


----------



## Easy Gibson

mehtwo said:


> I wear long sleeve dickies polyester blend pocket shirts and Wrangler Cowboy cut jeans year-round. Indoors: a ballcap or hardhat. Outdoors: 5" brim palm-leaf cowboy hat or a full-brim hard hat with a brim extension.



I hope to god that's you in your avatar pic. 


I rock the company t-shirt daily. Blue or white, depending on my mood that morning. Dickies pants. That's really all I wear anyway, so when a pair starts to go south, they get moved into the work rotation. Been this way since about the 10th grade. hah.

Timbs on the toes, unless it's finish work, in which case my backup pair of Sambas takes over. Same deal as the Dickies. Been wearing them since probably 1998. New pair every 2 years is my rule. Old pair gets turned into work shoes.
Pair of Dickies or Carhartt shorts if it's over 90 degrees.


----------



## Remodelor

jawtrs said:


> I hate shorts but during the summer I have to. It was 106 today, no bs. Love Roundtree and Yorke cargo hiking shorts, and Roundtree and Yorke button down shirts, for summer. Fall and rest of the year boots and Levis. JAW


I'm the same way. I prefer my jeans, as they do protect against scrapes really well, but when it's hot, I trade my boots and jeans for shorts and tennis shoes and just live with the nicks and cuts.


----------



## mehtwo

Easy Gibson said:


> I hope to god that's you in your avatar pic.


Almost......:whistling


----------



## Aztec PowerWash

I proud to be Scottish...

http://www.utilikilts.com/


----------



## Jaws

Aztec PowerWash said:


> I proud to be Scottish...
> 
> http://www.utilikilts.com/


That's funny. JAW


----------



## tripster

I prefer commando. It prevents chaffing:whistling


----------



## mehtwo

tripster said:


> I prefer commando. It prevents chaffing:whistling


Until you get splinters!:laughing:


----------



## GAmason

mehtwo said:


> I wear long sleeve dickies polyester blend pocket shirts and Wrangler Cowboy cut jeans year-round. Indoors: a ballcap or hardhat. Outdoors: 5" brim palm-leaf cowboy hat or a full-brim hard hat with a brim extension.


Glad to see I'm not the only one that wears a long sleeve year round. I wear drake or Columbia long sleeve in the summer and a dickies in the winter and either a Stetson or full brim hard hat with a extension. Since I'm always outdoors


----------



## Cabdoctor

I usually dress like this guy....


----------



## Bummie

I just got a new hat from the lumber yard!!! Wranglers and company polo shirts.


----------



## Yankee Framer

I have a friend who is a supervisor at a place that makes navy blue cargo pants for the United States Coast Guard. If you even seen the show on the weather channel called Coast Guard Alaska then you probably have seen the pants. She can get me pairs that were slightly defected and unsellable to the coast guard for $5 all day long. I have more then a half dozen pants and she just hemmed me up 6 pair into shorts. I figure if they are good enough for the coast guard in Alaska then they should do for a framer in NC. Plus I think they are pretty sharp looking. :thumbup:

Tee shirts, long sleeve tee shirts, thermals and hooded sweat shirts I just pick up on sale where and when I can and toss the ones that get tore up or stained.


----------



## jr1990

atm i wear apache trousers and a company tee shirt and snickers hoody, and some CAt style steelies. In the uk there is no shortage of good quality workwear and i would agree with the OP that wearing quality gear and making sure you are presentable goes a long way to looking professional.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Still wearing garage sale shorts and T Shirts.


----------



## Warren

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Still wearing garage sale shorts and T Shirts.


And you call me a tightwad?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Warren said:


> And you call me a tightwad?


It's my kids, they milk me for all my money.
I do buy new shoes and socks though.


----------



## Inner10

My company shirts bring all the ladies to the yard :laughing:


----------



## Warren

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's my kids, they milk me for all my money.
> I do buy new shoes and socks though.


I got two of those vampires also. Wait til they start college. I am lucky to have anything to wear.


----------



## jr1990

Inner10 said:


> My company shirts bring all the ladies to the yard :laughing:


Do u even lift brah?? Gun show right there &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Inner10

jr1990 said:


> Do u even lift brah?? Gun show right there


LoL it's JT.


----------



## jaydee

company t-shirts and sweatshirts.

My jean are usually my good ones that I spilled something on.
So the second time I wear them, It's to work.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Inner10 said:


> LoL it's JT.


You wish you had those muscles...


----------



## jr1990

Dat horseshoe tho...


----------



## jb4211

I usually wear some black, little see-through number with a low neckline and some heels


----------



## Inner10

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> You wish you had those muscles...


I do, I'm just a short portly little bastard.


----------



## Robinson1

I'm bouncing back and forth between Carhartt t shirts and Dickies short sleeve button ups. I've got a ton of both. I think the button ups look more professional but they are hotter. Usually opt for the t shirts when I'm working outside.

In the winter its a t shirt with a long sleeve Dickies button up over that. Then either a fleece jacket or a Carhartt sweat shirt. If its really cold out add insulated bibs and a coat. 

For pants I'm really liking the Schmitt work wear that Tractor Supply sales. They seem to hold up as well as the Carhartt at half the price. I usually buy them in moss green. 

I've got a couple shirts with company lettering but not many. I can't find a place local that will let me provide the shirt. They all want to use a little cheap Fruit of the Loom t shirt that shrinks and looks like crap after 3 washes. If they would print on Carhartt shirts I'd have a bunch made up.


----------



## asgoodasdead

carhartt shorts and pants I buy at thrift stores for like $5 and whatever old ratty tshirts and sweatshirts. currently blaklader shorts I got off BTP with my points with tanktops or cutoffs since it's hot outside. and I have one of those big $5 safari hats Spanish roofers wear.


----------



## overanalyze

Jeans or carharts & company logo t shirts. In the winter we have sweatshirts too.


----------



## NYgutterguy

shorts, company Tshirt or sweatshirt with least amount of sealer or coffee stains, yankee visor or Giant during football and nike sunglasses (during work) Shades come off as soon as pull into driveway for estimate always..


----------



## Needles

Kevlar banana hammock. Why would you need anything else?


----------



## Timuhler

I've been wearing the lighter Duluth stretch and love them! They are cool, and extremely comfortable. I bought a pair to use outside of work and take when I go dog walking or hiking.

For a shirt I had Under Armour golf polos and love them. Last year I bought the hi vis one and love it although it attracts dirt. This year I got the purple one. Shows up better in the photos.:thumbup:


----------



## kiteman

Timuhler said:


> I've been wearing the lighter Duluth stretch and love them! They are cool, and extremely comfortable. I bought a pair to use outside of work and take when I go dog walking or hiking. For a shirt I had Under Armour golf polos and love them. Last year I bought the hi vis one and love it although it attracts dirt. This year I got the purple one. Shows up better in the photos.:thumbup:


Is that roller for zip tape home made or retail?


----------



## Timuhler

kiteman said:


> Is that roller for zip tape home made or retail?


We just bought a pole at the lumberyard that has the threading. It screws into the handle of the zip roller. Very convenient. Any broom handle should work.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Since we are talking work gear.. Tired of regular cotton tshirt ive been ordering forever..Anyone use these type of work out or athletic type of t shirts as their companys t shirts? Guess similar to under armour or Nike sport type. Thinking of just getting front top done with name and leaving back empty.. Phone numbers and the usual stuff really that important on a work shirt?


----------



## jr1990

is the big floppy beach hat standard framer atire??


----------



## asgoodasdead

jr1990 said:


> is the big floppy beach hat standard framer atire??


it is for me in the summer. some Asian guy drives around to the jobsites and sells them out of his van for $5. I buy the ones that are mesh around the top so the wind blows through and cools your head off.


----------



## mikeharold

So where have you guys been getting your company shirts from? Most the local companies around here are unreliable and cost too much. Been looking online and wondering who's having success where and where the best deal is. Best deal doesn't always mean the cheapest mind you. Best quality, service, etc.


----------



## Leo G

Aramark is where I get mine online. I think the link is shoparamark.com. If not just search it.


----------



## MDjim

Shorts and under armour tees for me. I don't think I could wear cotton again. And the floppy hat if I'm outside


----------



## tntframing

I pretty much stay in LL bean flannel lined jeans inless its above 85 haha, then its a pair of shorts. Always start our the day with a hoody. I swear those jeans are tough mine have outlasted my carheartts


----------



## brickhook

Leo G said:


> Aramark is where I get mine online. I think the link is shoparamark.com. If not just search it.


I get all of our clothes from them, too. :thumbsup: Sweat shirts, hoodies, long sleeve shirts, and all of our coats. I started buying from them 15 years ago when they were Weargaurd.

I buy all of our t-shirts from our local print shop.


----------



## Leo G

brickhook said:


> I get all of our clothes from them, too. :thumbsup: Sweat shirts, hoodies, long sleeve shirts, and all of our coats. I started buying from them 15 years ago when they were Weargaurd.
> 
> I buy all of our t-shirts from our local print shop.


Do you ever go to the overstock area? They have some great deals in there if you can find your size. Last year I got some nice winter coats for $20 ea.  Normally $70. Found the shirts I usually buy for 1/3 the price one time.


----------

